# 200E7 Rattle



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I helped my neighbor change out the bearings in his 200E7. The spool bearings(BNT0194), the roller clutch bearing(BNT3909), the main shaft bearing(TGT0309), and the pinion shaft bearing(BNT3927). The spool spins freely and smoothly in free spool. When reeling there is a rattle in the side case. Can the brass gears become worn and cause this rattle? What else can cause the rattle?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty common problem lately.......most likely its a worn A/R assist pawl. BNT 2404

Check the tips of each wing.....you'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. If its worn just a tiny amount it will make noise. If its not worn, then try bending the wings in so it holds on tighter to the ratchet disk it rides on. Like this /\ not too much though, as it will cause the reel to feel tight on the retrieve.Some will say the reel doesn't need the part, but I like to keep em in. They don't cost much. And they will help extend the life of that new A/R bearing you guys put in. Good luck.

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/CU200E7_v1_m56577569830694674.pdf

Link to schematic.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

Bending the "ears" on the anti-reverse pawl did not stop the rattling. Shimano does not have the main gear in stock, it is backordered. They said they will have some in May .


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Call ftu. They may have one in stock.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Was either of the wings worn on the very edge?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been pulling mine out ever since a shimano rep showed me.....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> I have been pulling mine out ever since a shimano rep showed me.....


x2


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I still think BT was correct in the anti-reverse pawl being the issue. Have you tried it without the pawl at all? The gears could be worn but they would be more of a whine than a rattle. Replacing the gears (main and pinion) is fairly expensive to just replace and hope it fixes it. 
I have allways advocated removing the pawl all together. I have seen two cases where the pawl locked up the reel and was not operational till it was removed. I have a cup with a couple hundred if you need an extra!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Remove it and see if the noise is still there. If not then you know that was the issue.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

We pulled the anti reverse pawl and the reel still rattled. He has used the reel to catch well over 200 reds and has the drag so tight it doesn't slip, i.e. he winches them in. We will replace the gears. Thank you for the help.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You might check to see if the drive shaft has a small bearing to support it. If so, you may want to get some oil or grease to it. Ditto for the bearing in the frame where the spool shaft is supported during cranking.

Charles


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion on the support bearings but we changed those and put a drop of oil on them and the reel still rattled. I am going to change out the gears from another reel that doesn't rattle to see if that cures the problem. If so I will order new gears. Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Was researching an issue for a buddies reel, sure enough, I bent in the tabs on the pawl and it sounds MUCH better.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Was researching an issue for a buddies reel, sure enough, I bent in the tabs on the pawl and it sounds MUCH better.


 take it out and solve any further issues. Over enginerred. part not needed..


----------

